# A croc walks into a Territory bar



## herptrader (Jun 26, 2008)

*Published:June 26, 2008* 
*Source:*http://www.theage.com.au/national/a-croc-walks-into-a-territory-bar--20080626-2x82.html



June 26, 2008 - 1:47PM
 It's not every day a croc wanders into a pub.
But for regulars at the Noonamah Tavern, on a dusty stretch of outback highway, it's all in a day's drinking.
Buffaloes, horses, frogs and even cane toads have propped up the bar at the Northern Territory watering hole.
But a 60cm saltwater crocodile, found outside the front of the pub on Sunday night, might be their strangest drinking-buddy yet.
"You could say we were a bit surprised,'' said barmaid Sarah Sparre.
"He was pretty complacent, easygoing, but we weren't going to test him out.''
The 22-year-old said the male saltie was discovered by three drinkers near some gas bottles out the front of the pub about 8pm (local time).
"They brought him in so everyone could have a look,'' she said.
"We took a photo of him and then put him in a box with his mouth taped.''
What confounded the pub patrons, 40km down the Stuart Highway from Darwin, was how the little croc had got there.
"We don't have a clue,'' Ms Sparre said.
"There's a croc farm up the road, he's sure a long way from town.''
The Noonamah Tavern is famed territory-wide for its frog racing on Melbourne Cup Day, when thousands of punters pack the bar to bet on the best hopper.
Cane toads also have made an appearance on race day - and made a dash for the finish line - although Ms Sparre said locals could take their pick of the animal kingdom.
"We had a buffalo in once and he had his photo taken,'' she said.
"He was brought in for some story but I can't remember what it was about, the horses came with him.''
It might be some time before the croc catches up with his buddies again.
Parks and Wildlife took him to the Darwin Crocodile Farm.
AAP


----------



## pete12 (Jun 26, 2008)

haha lol


----------



## callith (Jun 26, 2008)

haha


----------



## Trouble (Jun 26, 2008)

:lol:, that would be cool.
:shock:But those drunks, taking the croc into the bar after they found it, are very lucky


----------



## Jungletrans (Jun 26, 2008)

Have had a drink or 3 at the noonamah . A saltie would feel right at home in there .


----------



## thals (Jun 26, 2008)

lol and here's me thinkin 'this oughta be a cool reptile-bar joke' 

Nice to know he's safe n sound at the croc farm now... well as safe n sound as he can be round the other crocs there


----------



## snakecharma (Jun 26, 2008)

awwww thats a shame he gonna miss his mates 

but i have frequentlt woken up in the wrong place after a good night at the pub lol


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 26, 2008)

Ha ha, reminds me of a joke... A horse walks into a bar, the bar tender turns to the horse and asks: "Why the long face?"

LOL

Man, that was sooo lame.

Ha ha

I got nothin'.


----------



## herptrader (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll bet that croc was probably stolen from the croc farm in the first place and taken to the bar as a prank.

The article makes it clear that it did not walk there on its own.


----------

